# A List of Common Abbreviations



## kaylajr

*Current list of abbreviations can be found here:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm



People keep asking so rather than link again 
here is the list........ 
Hope it helps *


*ABD - Adventures by Disney
ADR - Advance Dining Reservation 
AKA - Also Known As
AK - Animal Kingdom 
AKL - Animal Kingdom Lodge 
AKV - Animal Kingdom Villas
AP - Annual Pass *(AKA Animator's Palette)* 
APR- Annual Pass Rate 
ASAP - As Soon As Possible 
ASM - All Star Music 
AS Sport - All Star Sports 
ASMo - All Star Movies 
B&C - Beaches & Cream 
B&TB - Beauty & the Beast 
BB - Blizzard Beach 
BC - Beach Club
BCV - Beach Club Villas 
BGT - Busch Gardens Tampa 
BIL - Brother in Law
BLT - Bay Lake Towers 
BRB - Be Right Back 
BTMR - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad 
BTTF - Back to the Future 
BTW - By The Way 
BW - Boardwalk 
BWV - Boardwalk Villas 
BWI - Boardwalk Inn 
CB- Generally Used As Community Board 
CBJ - Country Bear Jamboree 
CBR - Caribbean Beach Resort 
Cindy's - Cinderella's Royal Table 
CITH - Cat in the Hat 
CG - California Grill 
CM - Cast Member 
CM's - Chef Mickey's 
CONT or CR- Contemporary 
CoP - Carousel of Progress 
CP - Crystal Palace OR Candlelight Processional 
CR - Contemporary Resort 
CRO - Central Reservations Office 
CRT - Cinderella's Royal Table 
CS - Counter Service  (aka QS)
CS - Coronado Springs 
CW - Citywalk 
DC - Disney Club 
DCA - Disney's California Adventure 
DCL - Disney Cruise Line 
DD - Downtown Disney 
DD - Dear (Darling, Disney) Daughter 
DDE - Disney Dining Experience 
DDP - Disney Dining Plan 
DDM - Downtown Disney Marketplace
DDWS - Downtown Disney West Side
DFi - Dear (Darling, Disney) Fiance(e)
DH - Dear (Darling, Disney) Husband 
DHS-Disney Hollywood Studios
DAMMPRSY = Disaster! A Major Motion Picture Ride....Starring You!
DIS - *Disney Information Station (the former name of this web site)
*DIS Meet - *A DIS term used for a gathering of other visitors to this web site in a predetermined place. These meets happen in Disney World, and in cities all around the country (and the world!)
*DL - DisneyLand 
DLH - Disneyland Hotel 
DLP - Disneyland Paris 
DLR - Disneyland Resort 
DQ- DisneyQuest 
DS - Dear (Darling, Disney) Son 
DU- Dreams Unlimited Travel 
DVC - Disney Vacation Club 
DW - Dear (Darling, Disney) Wife 
EA- Emerald Aisle 
EC- Emerald Choice 
ECV - Electric Convenience Vehicle
EE - Expedition Everest* (AKA Early Entry)
EEA- Ellens Energy Adventure
*EMH - Extra Magic Hour 
ETA- Edited to Add 
ETA- Estimated time of Arrival
EWP - Electric Water Pageant 
FDP - Fanstasmic Dinner Package 
FFC - Flying Fish Cafe 
FIL - Father In Law 
FOTL - Front of the Line 
FP - FastPass 
FTLK - Festival of the Lion King 
FW - Fort Wilderness OR Future World 
FWIW - For What It's Worth 
FYI - For Your Information 
GAC - Guest Assistance Card
GAD - Give a Day
GC - Grand Californian 
GF - Grand Floridian 
GG - Garden Grill 
GKTW - Give Kids the World 
GMR - Great Movie Ride 
GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike 
GoH - Guest of Honor 
H&V - Hollywood & Vine 
HDD(R) - Hoop Dee Doo Review 
HH - Hilton Head (DVC Property) 
HIFS- Holiday Inn Family Suites 
HISTA - Honey I Shrunk the Audience 
HITSSTTR - High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride
HM - Haunted Mansion OR Hidden Mickey 
HoB - House of Blues 
HoND - Hunchback of Notre Dame 
HoP - Hall of Presidents 
HRH - Hard Rock Hotel 
HTH - Hope That Helps 
IASM - It's a Small World 
IC - I see 
IG - International Gateway *
IHK - Incredible Hulk
*IIR - If I Recall
IIRC - If I Recall Correctly 
IMHO - In My Humble Opinion 
IMNSHO - In My Not So Humble Opinion 
IMO - In My Opinion 
IoA - Islands of Adventure (Universal Theme Park) 
ITTBAB - It's Tough to Be a Bug 
JC - Jungle Cruise 
JIYI - Journey Into Your Imagination 
J/K - Just Kidding 
JNNB- Jimmy Neutrons Nicktoons Blast
JPRA - Jurassic Park River Adventure 
JTA - Jedi Training Academy
JTA - Journey to Atlantis 
KRR - Kali River Rapids 
KTTW - Key To The World (card) 
KWIM - Know What I Mean
LC - Le Cellier 
LWTL = Living With The Land
LOL - Laughing Out Loud 
LOS - Length-of-stay 
LTT - Liberty Tree Tavern 
MCO- Orlando International Airport 
ME- Magical Express 
MGM - Disney-MGM Studios 
MiB - Men in Black (Universal Studios Attraction) 
MIL - Mother In Law 
M:S = Mission: Space
MK - Magic Kingdom 
MNSSHP - Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party 
MSEP - Main Street Electrical Parade 
MVMCP - Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party 
MYW - Magic Your Way 
NoJ - Night of Joy 
OKW - Old Key West 
OMG - Oh My Gosh (or Goodness or God) 
OOP- Out Of Pocket
OP -  Original Poster
OT - Off Topic 
OTOH - On the Other Hand 
P&PD - Prayers and Pixie Dust 
PAP - Premium Annual Pass 
PBH - Portofino Bay Hotel 
PC - Pop Century 
PH - Park Hopper 
PI - Pleasure Island 
PIC - Picture 
PM - Private Message 
PO - Port Orleans 
PoC - Pirates of the Caribbean 
Poly - Polynesian 
POFQ - Port Orleans French Quarter 
POR - Port Orleans Riverside 
PP -  Previous Poster or PassPorter (planning book)
PP - Paradise Pier 
PPO - Pre-Park Opening
PS- Priority Seating 
QS - Quick Service (aka CS)
R&C- Rose And Crown Pub 
Ressie - Reservation 
RFC - Rainforest Cafe 
RnR - Rock 'n' Roller Coaster 
ROFLOL - Rolling on the Floor Laughing Out Loud 
ROFR - Right of First Refusal 
SD- Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin 
SE - Spaceship Earth 
SIL - Sister in Law 
SK4D- Shrek 4-D
SM - Spectromagic OR Space Mountain OR Splash Mountain 
SO - Significant Other 
SoC - Soaring Over California 
SoG - Shades of Green 
SSR - Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa 
SW - Sea World 
T23D - Terminator 2 - 3D (Universal Studios Attraction) 
TIA - Thanks in Advance 
TDL - Tokyo Disneyland 
TDS - The Disney Store 
TFS- Thanks For Sharing
TGM -  Tour Guide Mike
TL - Typhoon Lagoon 
TMI - Too Much Information 
TPAS - Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies 
TS-Table Service
TSM - Toy Story Mania
ToT - Tower of Terror 
TT- Test Track 
TTA - Tomorrowland Transit Authority 
TTC Transportation and Ticket Center
TTFN - Ta Ta For Now 
TTYL - Talk To You Later 
UAL- United Airlines 
UEP = Universal Express Plus
USF - Universal Studios Florida 
V&A - Victoria & Albert's 
VB - Vero Beach (DVC Property) 
VWL - Villas at Wilderness Lodge 
WC - Whispering Canyon 
WDT(C) - Walt Disney Travel (company) 
WDW- Walt Disney World 
WDWCP - Walt Disney World College Program 
WL - Wilderness Lodge 
WPASADI-Wickedly Perfect Amazing Surviving Apprentice DIS Idol
WS - World Showcase 
WWoS - Wide World of Sports 
WWTBAM - Who Wants To Be A Millionaire - Play It! 
Y&BC - Yacht & Beach Club 
YC - Yacht Club 
YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary*


----------



## kaylajr




----------



## Disney_rider

FYI for any one that new print this out and keep it close when your on the boards cause you'll just flip back to it a bunch of times.


----------

